# The New Look



## fredtgreco (Jul 9, 2004)

If you got up a bit earlier than usual today, no it's not you. The Board has gotten a bit of a facelift.

I have been noticing two things lately: it was very hard to find the forums, and the board was exceedingly cluttered, causing duplicate postings and (sometimes) double the heat.

So being a twice cursed lawyer and clerk of Session, I went about tiding up a bit. I did not delete ANYTHING, just made Categories for the forums we had, and made a few new ones to try and keep the biggie forums (General Discussions, Theology) from being the &quot;catch-alls&quot; they are. I also made it easier to see and post Biblical text questions.

So I'm curious about your reactions - I can take it, I'm a big boy and not made of glass. 

Do you like/dislike the new look?
Would you like to see even more organization and forums (like the subforums in the Covenant Theology section) ? For example, Theology could be divided up even more.

Ok, it's feedback time.

:thumbup: or :thumbdown:

or maybe just


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 9, 2004)

Organizationally I think it looks promising. It should help people who are looking for something topically, which can just get you a host of unrelated articles that you have to sift through to find something you want. I hope the biblical text forums get used more regularly this way. I think lurkers will like it ... Now just wait and see ...


----------



## blhowes (Jul 9, 2004)

Fred,
Good job. I like the way its organized. 

I noticed the Lady's Tea Room forum isn't displayed. Is that because its just not visible to me because I've never signed onto that password protected forum before? 

Bob


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 9, 2004)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 9, 2004)

I think it looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 9, 2004)

[quote:7b1c718f91][i:7b1c718f91]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:7b1c718f91]
Fred,
Good job. I like the way its organized. 

I noticed the Lady's Tea Room forum isn't displayed. Is that because its just not visible to me because I've never signed onto that password protected forum before? 

Bob [/quote:7b1c718f91]

Bob,

I'm not sure. It should be visible in the Members Only Forums. That's odd.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 9, 2004)

[b:225ec06f8f]Fred wrote:[/b:225ec06f8f]
I'm not sure. It should be visible in the Members Only Forums. That's odd.

Yeah, right now there are three visible from my computer:

- Pray Ye Like This; Prayer Forum
- Puritan Board Family Photo Forum 
- Dads' tool shed (Men ONLY!) 

Bob


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 9, 2004)

[quote:5396be5741][i:5396be5741]Originally posted by joshua[/i:5396be5741]
Also, Fred. I looked in the &quot;Music&quot; section and there are only 3 threads. What of the plethora of the many others? Not pressing...just curious. [/quote:5396be5741]

Joshua,

It is a bit of a tedious process moving threads. Do you have the ability to move threads? Check in the Admin/Mod pull down in the bottom left of a thread. If it says &quot;Move Thread&quot; as an option when you pull down, you can go through the &quot;General Threads&quot; Section and move a bunch of the movie and music threads into the new forums.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 9, 2004)

[quote:f8d6a4c1e7][i:f8d6a4c1e7]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:f8d6a4c1e7]
[b:f8d6a4c1e7]Fred wrote:[/b:f8d6a4c1e7]
I'm not sure. It should be visible in the Members Only Forums. That's odd.

Yeah, right now there are three visible from my computer:

- Pray Ye Like This; Prayer Forum
- Puritan Board Family Photo Forum 
- Dads' tool shed (Men ONLY!) 

Bob [/quote:f8d6a4c1e7]

Must be because you never logged in or had Admin/Mod status.

Are there any men who can view the Ladies Forum link on the Main Board Page?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 9, 2004)

[b:8e670b3179]Fred wrote:[/b:8e670b3179]
Must be because you never logged in or had Admin/Mod status. 

I was going to make the &quot;brilliant&quot; suggestion that we do an experiment and have you give me the password to see if it was listed after I entered the password. Unfortunatly, since its not listed, I can't enter the password...duh


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 9, 2004)

[quote:1e7bf26170][i:1e7bf26170]Originally posted by joshua[/i:1e7bf26170]
[quote:1e7bf26170][i:1e7bf26170]Originally posted by fredtgreco[/i:1e7bf26170]
Are there any men who can view the Ladies Forum link on the Main Board Page? [/quote:1e7bf26170]

I can't see it. [/quote:1e7bf26170]

I can't see it either.


----------



## LauridsenL (Jul 9, 2004)

Should I be able to see the Dad's Tool Shed? I may just be overlooking it, but I can't see it.

For what it's worth as a newbie, I like the organization. I've already found stuff of interest to me that was buried in general categories before. Thanks! :yes:

[Edited on 7-10-2004 by LauridsenL]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 18, 2004)

Test


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 20, 2004)

test


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 20, 2004)

test7777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## blhowes (Jul 20, 2004)

[color=black:58464165eb]The older forum allowed you to control the number of posts that were displayed, which was handy if just wanted to view all posts for a thread on one page, instead of going from page to page. Does the new forum have that same capability?[/color:58464165eb]


----------

